# Emory Bike cruisers



## YB1 (Apr 15, 2006)

wheelbender6 said:


> The 29er wheels fit without any frame or fork mods? You have made me a convert.
> How did you determine if the 29ers would fit? Did you borrow a set a wheels to try it?
> 
> Your cruiser is also perfect for the "Cruiser" thread in the Vintage, Retro & Classic forum.


It was awhile ago but I think the LBS had a 29" wheel in stock and we put it on to check it and they had the idea about those WTB Mutano tires. But yeah, no mods that's for sure. I think the way Emory built this bikes was with room for "balloon" 26 tires and the fork was from the BMX world so extra space was there too. Actually with the long seat post and Mary bar I think the geometry/rideability of the bike is better than it was back as a 26".

What I love about it is that it was built in my home town, I lived in Jacksonville until I turned 18. The factory still exists and their web site claims they built the first US manufactured "Beach Cruisers" back in 1976. I don't know exactly how they justify that statement but I have a sense that it's based on the fact that they build frames and were doing these bikes with a "cruiser" spec at the dawn of the whole thing. Paperboy Schwinns built in the 50's are not "Beach Cruisers" is what they are implying and I can see their point.

http://www.aerofast.com/bike_cruiser/mojave.html

That's a link to the company that built the bike back in 1979. Mine is made out of Chrome Moly and they called it the Kalahari Kruiser at the time. When it got bead blasted and powder coated last year I got orginal stickers from the factory but I've not made the pilgrimage downtown yet to actually check the place out. I think as of now they aren't building bikes anymore, which is unfortunate.


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

I know that this is an old thread but....Wow, this brings back memories. I worked for Emory back in the late 80s early 90s. I did everything from fabricating the frames (working the punch press), painting, assembling, making the seats and wheels. 

The use to make the wheels for Caloi too. I sat on the wheel machine for many hours building those damn wheels!! We even made the old retro bikes for Hammacher Slammer ....wow I am truly getting old.


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

hey this is funny I literally just 5 minutes ago got off the phone with Clayton, because I had some questions about a bike I just picked up, A Emory - Webco Beachmaster all he could tell me at the moment was it was made in the late 70's to early 90's. Here is a picture


----------



## ZombieSniper51 (Dec 23, 2011)

DieTheVillain said:


> hey this is funny I literally just 5 minutes ago got off the phone with Clayton, because I had some questions about a bike I just picked up, A Emory - Webco Beachmaster all he could tell me at the moment was it was made in the late 70's to early 90's. Here is a picture


Man, Clayton has to be in his late 70s by now. Nice enough guy. I think the word I would use to describe him would be eccentric.

I would say mid late 80s by the look. We actually only made a handful of Webco's while I was there and I think I left in late 92 early 93. And from the front plate on it, I would be pretty sure of this as in the 90s they were using decals opposed to the metal plate on the head tube.

Thing to know about Emory bikes is that it is a very small family business and there was really no structure as to when and how different components were used. Meaning, if they stopped using the metal plates in the late 80's and went to decals, but found a stack of the plates in the mid 90s, they would go ahead and use those parts instead of wasting the money and throwing them away. This was done on many parts so it can be difficult to date these bikes.

Also, there was no way, when I was there, by using the serial number. This should be on the head tube as well. I am not sure that they ever kept records either. A woman named Smacky use to keep everything in order, but she retired early 1990 (I think). Maria, she is Clayton's wife, may know. But, I would not count on it. If a guy named Tom, is still there. He will know more than Clayton does about the bikes. He kind of headed everything up, unofficially. Clayton worked mainly in tool and die making. Tom is probably the go to guy for info.

These bikes will however, last through the apocalypse and WTSHTF. These bikes, twinkies and roaches will remain when everything else has vanished!!! They are TOUGH TOUGH bikes.


----------



## Jax_B86 (Aug 4, 2021)

I recently found a Kalahari… do you still have yours? Would love to talk to ya! I’m a Jacksonville native and an emory collector


----------

